# Max RAM for Dell XPS L502X??



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2013)

I have currently 4GB Ram,i want to extend the RAM.How much RAM is supported by Dell XPS 15 L502X?Is 16 GB supported?


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 5, 2013)

XPS 15 works excellent with 16GB (2x8 Corsair DD3 1333Mhz) see *en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19426345/20009904.aspx


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2013)

But those idiots @Dell say that max 8GB Ram is supported by L502X.Btw,my cpu is not i7-2860;it is i7-2630!!Anyway,from where should i get the ram installed?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2013)

By yourself. It's very easy. But why 16gb ?


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2013)

And why 8 GB?There's no difference in price between the two:16 GB and 8 GB both!So i am thinking of buying 16 GB instead.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you telling us that there is no price difference between 16GB and 8 GB Rams?


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 5, 2013)

if you don't know how to install ram then see
How to Install RAM: 16 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Are you telling us that there is no price difference between 16GB and 8 GB Rams?



No,not at all...
I mean,i saw rams on ebay,some were there for 5k:8 GB,1333MHz,and 6.5k:16GB,1333Mhz.The difference is not too much.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

16 GB isn't required at all, 8 GB is enough for even the most demanding tasks.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok then,should i get it installed it from dell itself?


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 6, 2013)

no you can install it yourself


----------

